# Axe Murderer Style Request



## Lorem Ipsum (Jul 13, 2008)

In Axe Murderer, whenever you reply to something, the box for reply is pure white, and on a black background, that can hurt your eyes.

Is there any way to make the reply box less blinding?


----------

